# Aquabid Java Ferns



## M1ster Stanl3y (Dec 10, 2010)

So I need advice: 

12 clumps java fern $24 free shipping 
AquaBid.com - Your Aquatic Auction Website

or 

a Java Fern Matt with over 30 leaves on it for 17.99 + 8.99 shipping
AquaBid.com - Your Aquatic Auction Website

im stocking up on plants now while i prepare to set up my 55g


----------



## J-Pond (Jun 8, 2009)

I would buy this one: 
a Java Fern Matt with over 30 leaves on it for 17.99 + 8.99 shipping
AquaBid.com - Your Aquatic Auction Website

I have actually done alot of buisness with this seller, always has great service and great quality products. I can also say I know at least 3 others from another forum who have purchased from her and they are very happy.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I have bought from the last person.Very good customer service and healthy plants.I say it seems like a better deal anyhow.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I've bought plants from her several times. I would buy the mat as its a lot better deal


----------



## M1ster Stanl3y (Dec 10, 2010)

Mat it is thanks much


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Good looking jf.


----------

